# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση F&U] Προβλημα με youtube F&U FLS 32225

## johnkk01

καλησπερα σε ολους
εχω την f&u fls 32225 και εδω και λιγους μηνες ενω συνδεεται κανονικα στο ιντερνετ και ασυρματα και με καλωδιο 
κολαει ενω παει να μπει στο youyube και μενει παντα στο λογοτυπο
οποιος μπορει ας με βοηθησει 
σας ευχαριστω

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιάννη,
γι΄ επίλυση του προβλήματός σου αρχικά διάβασε κι εφάρμοσε τα γραφόμενα 
του συναδέλφου Νίκου από Λάρισα (thread 2683 post 11 / 22-03-2020 19:25)
για TV HITACHI 32HB4T61.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## johnkk01

> Φίλε Γιάννη,
> γι΄ επίλυση του προβλήματός σου αρχικά διάβασε κι εφάρμοσε τα γραφόμενα 
> του συναδέλφου Νίκου από Λάρισα (thread 2683 post 11 / 22-03-2020 19:25)
> για TV HITACHI 32HB4T61.
> Φιλικά.
>         Δημήτρης Καρούσης


καλημερα..το διαβασα το thread αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι βοηθαει στην περιπτωση μου
επισης να αναφερω οτι τωρα το πρωι πηρα την τεχνικη υποστηριξη και μου ειπαν οτι δεν υποστηριζεται πια η εφαρμογη επειδη περασε μια πενταετια!!!! (εγω την εχω τρια χρονια  καινουρια απο κωτσοβολο) ισχυει κατι τετοιο ή οι τυποι ειναι ασχετοι και βαριουνται οπως καταλαβα?
μηπως χρειαζεται καμια αναβαθμιση? 
εχεις καποιο firmware εσυ? γιατι ειδα και ενα αλλο ποστ που μιλας γι αυτο το μοντελο μαζι με καποιο αλλο μελος το οποιο ομως ειναι baned

ευχαριστω

----------


## manolo

Έχουν δίκιο. Το youtube μέχρι τα τέλη του 2013 μετέδιδε το περιεχόμενο του μέσω flash streaming και υποστηριζόταν από παλιότερες smart TVs. Μετά το 2013 αν δε κάνω λάθος, η εφαρμογή έκανε ένα major update σε HTML5 format και από τότε οι παλιότερες smart TVs δεν το υποστηρίζουν. Το έχω πάθει και στη δική μου TV. Δεν γίνεται τίποτα, παρά μόνο αν αγοράσεις κaνένα android box και το συνδέσεις στη TV σου και θα έχεις τα πάντα μέσω του box.

----------

vasilllis (31-03-20)

----------


## johnkk01

> Έχουν δίκιο. Το youtube μέχρι τα τέλη του 2013 μετέδιδε το περιεχόμενο του μέσω flash streaming και υποστηριζόταν από παλιότερες smart TVs. Μετά το 2013 αν δε κάνω λάθος, η εφαρμογή έκανε ένα major update σε HTML5 format και από τότε οι παλιότερες smart TVs δεν το υποστηρίζουν. Το έχω πάθει και στη δική μου TV. Δεν γίνεται τίποτα, παρά μόνο αν αγοράσεις κaνένα android box και το συνδέσεις στη TV σου και θα έχεις τα πάντα μέσω του box.


εγω ομως την αγορασα το 2018 και μεχρι πριν ενα μηνα δουλευε..
επισης μια sony 3d smart που εχω του 2013 παιζει κανονικα

----------


## manolo

Τότε δεν δικαιολογείται. Θα έπρεπε να παίζει. Η ΣΟΝΥ μάλλον το πρόλαβες στην αλλαγή και ήταν ΟΚ. Κάνε ένα update το smart hub της TV. Αυτό το είπες στην αντιπροσωπεία; Τι σου είπαν;

----------


## johnkk01

> Τότε δεν δικαιολογείται. Θα έπρεπε να παίζει. Η ΣΟΝΥ μάλλον το πρόλαβες στην αλλαγή και ήταν ΟΚ. Κάνε ένα update το smart hub της TV. Αυτό το είπες στην αντιπροσωπεία; Τι σου είπαν;


τι ειναι το smart hub? πως γινεται αυτη η αναβαθμιση?
στην αντιπροσωπια ηταν ενας ασχετος που οτι και να του ελεγα μου απαντουσε σαν σε κασετα: ειναι μοντελο πενταετιας δεν υποστηριζεται πια η εφαρμογη απο το φορεα..

----------


## manolo

Επειδή είπες ότι την αγόρασες το 18 πως σου λένε ότι είναι πενταετίας;; :Confused1:    εκτός αν είτε εις γνώση σου είτε όχι, την αγόρασες μεν το 2018 αλλά  είναι αρκετά παλιότερο μοντέλο.. Μήπως πριν ένα μήνα όπως λες έκανες  καμία αναβάθμιση; Γιατί εγώ έτσι συνέβη με τη δική μου. Μέχρι το '15,  '16 περίπου είχα youtube κανονικά και έπειτα μετά από μια αναβάθμιση που  του πέρασα..τέλος το youtube..

----------


## johnkk01

> Επειδή είπες ότι την αγόρασες το 18 πως σου λένε ότι είναι πενταετίας;;   εκτός αν είτε εις γνώση σου είτε όχι, την αγόρασες μεν το 2018 αλλά  είναι αρκετά παλιότερο μοντέλο.. Μήπως πριν ένα μήνα όπως λες έκανες  καμία αναβάθμιση; Γιατί εγώ έτσι συνέβη με τη δική μου. Μέχρι το '15,  '16 περίπου είχα youtube κανονικά και έπειτα μετά από μια αναβάθμιση που  του πέρασα..τέλος το youtube..


εγω απο τον κωτσοβολο την πηρα και το λογισμικο που λεει οτι εχει ειναι του 2016 δεν νομιζω να εγινε αναβαθμιση τωρα τελευταια

----------


## manolo

Τότε πήγαινε στο smart center της TV σου ή όπως το ονομάζει τέλοσπάντων η F&U και ξανακατέβασε την εφαρμογή του youtube.

----------


## johnkk01

δεν πιανει αυτο το εχω κανει..

----------


## manolo

Στο post σου #3 ρωτάς μήπως χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση οπότε υπέθεσα ότι δεν έχεις κάνει. το πρόβλημα σίγουρα είναι θέμα λογισμικού. Υποθέτω ότι οι άλλες εφαρμογές σου παίζουν κανονικά, έτσι; Μου φαίνεται περίεργο μέχρι πριν ένα μήνα να παίζει κανονικά όπως λες, στο ενδιάμεσο διάστημα να μην έκανες όπως λες απολύτως τίποτα, αναβάθμιση, firmware upgrade, κλπ. οτιδήποτε και ξαφνικά το youtube σταμάτησε να παίζει. Κάτι έχει γίνει και σου έχει ξεφύγει. Δεν μπορεί στα καλά καθούμενα μια εφαρμογή που έπαιζε όπως λες μέχρι πριν λίγο, να σταματήσει.. Πάντως φοβάμαι αυτό που ανέφερα και αρχικά. Ότι είναι θέμα ασυμβατότητας της εφαρμογής με τα format που υποστηρίζει η TV. Μπορεί ακόμα και να έκανε κάποιο auto update, να μην το πήρες είδηση, να φορτώθηκε το νέο youtube και τέλος..

----------


## johnkk01

ναι κανονικα..αναβαθμιση ολοκληρου του λογισμικου εννοουσα.. 
δεν μπορω να βρω ενα παλιο firmware να βαλω?

----------


## johnkou

Eδω και η δικη μου samsung οπως και αλλες το χουν κοψει το youtube εδω και 2 χρονια και σε ακριβα μοντελα κιολας δεν ειναι μονο η fu που το κανει.

----------

manolo (31-03-20)

----------


## johnkk01

> Eδω και η δικη μου samsung οπως και αλλες το χουν κοψει το youtube εδω και 2 χρονια και σε ακριβα μοντελα κιολας δεν ειναι μονο η fu που το κανει.


καλα δεν μπορουν να βγαλουν ενα update δηλαδη? 
οταν την πουλουσαν να μας το ελεγαν να αγοραζαμε κανενα λαχειο καλυτερα
η sony παντως παιζει κανονικα απο το 2013..


****εκανα και facrory reset απο το service menu..παλι τιποτα

----------


## manolo

Η μόνη λύση είναι ή android box ή αγορά νέας TV.

----------


## johnkk01

> Η μόνη λύση είναι ή android box ή αγορά νέας TV.


αφου και καινουρια να παρω δεν θα δουλευει μετα απο 2-3 χρονια..σμαρτ σου λεει μετα και π@@@@@ς μπλε

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιάννη,
δεν χρειάζεται ν΄ εκνευριζόμαστε τέτοιους χαλεπούς καιρούς.
Αν έχω ή έχουν άλλοι συνάδελφοι firmware αυτό είναι αρχείο
επαναπρογρ/σμού των U10, U12 (EEPROM IC΄s) έχουν κατάληξη
. bin ή .epk (ενίοτε) και χρησιμοποιούνται γι΄ εκκίνηση της συσκευής,
δεν κάνουν για τη περίπτωσή σου.
Κάλεσε το τηλ/νο : *2316006600* (Αμοιρίδης - Σαββίδης, Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος 45, 
Π. Φάληρο), καθημερινά κατά τις ώρες 09:00 β 17:00 και  Σάββατο 09:00 β 13:00, 
και συνεννοήσου με κάποιο τεχνικό για το θέμα σου.
Εξήγησέ του όλο τ΄ ιστορικό, ανάφερέ του το μοντέλο τ΄ οποίο είναι
πράγματι φορμαρισμένο έτσι που να βλέπεις το YOUTUBE, και πες του
ότι τελικά θα την πας εκεί (στην Αντιπρ/πεία) για να σου την επαναπρογραμματίσουν.
Νομίζω έτσι να πετύχεις ν΄ απολαμβάνεις αυτό που πριν ένα μήνα έβλεπες.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## johnkk01

> Φίλε Γιάννη,
> δεν χρειάζεται ν΄ εκνευριζόμαστε τέτοιους χαλεπούς καιρούς.
> Αν έχω ή έχουν άλλοι συνάδελφοι firmware αυτό είναι αρχείο
> επαναπρογρ/σμού των U10, U12 (EEPROM IC΄s) έχουν κατάληξη
> . bin ή .epk (ενίοτε) και χρησιμοποιούνται γι΄ εκκίνηση της συσκευής,
> δεν κάνουν για τη περίπτωσή σου.
> Κάλεσε το τηλ/νο : *2316006600* (Αμοιρίδης - Σαββίδης, Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος 45, 
> Π. Φάληρο), καθημερινά κατά τις ώρες 09:00 β 17:00 και  Σάββατο 09:00 β 13:00, 
> και συνεννοήσου με κάποιο τεχνικό για το θέμα σου.
> ...


τους ξαναπηρα και μου ειπαν να παω να δωσω 15 ευρω για αναβαθμιση αλλα δεν ξερουν αν θα λυθει το προβλημα 
και οταν τους ζητησα το αρχειο να την κανω εγω μου ειπαν οτι δεν το δινουν!!! 
θεωρω οτι αν ηταν σοβαροι ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να διαθετουν τις αναβαθμισεις δωρεαν και στο site τους
Αυτα παθαινεις οταν μπλεκεις με φτηνιαριδες, θυμαμαι οταν κοπηκε το αναλογικο σημα ειχα μια lg 
ειχε θυρα pcm αγορασα μια καρτα αλλα δεν δουλευε γιατι ηθελε αναβαθμιση 
αφου επικοινωνησα με τους εξυπνους εδω μου ελεγαν τα ιδια και χειροτερα (καποιο εξουσιοδοτημενο της πλακας εδω στην Νικαια, φερτο εδω και 50 ευρω και δεν ξερουμε..)
εστειλα email στην lg και σε μια μερα μου εστειλαν το αρχειο με email και η tv παιζει ακομα!!! αν ακουγα αυτους θα την ειχα πεταξει..αλλα εκει υπηρχε σοβαρη εταιρια απο πισω εδω ποιον να βρεις?

----------


## manolo

Μακάρι  να βγω ψεύτης αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν πρόκειται να παίξει. Και αυτό γιατί  ακόμα και να βρεις το προηγούμενο firmware ή αυτό τελοσπάντων που έπαιζε  το youtube, δεν πρόκειται να παίξει ως flash streaming αλλά πλέον με τα  νέα format του youtube, τα οποία δεν υποστηρίζονται από το συγκεκριμένο  μοντέλο της TV σου.Πάντως δεν χάνεις τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις ό,τι πρότεινε ο Δημήτρης ή να τους την πας αντιπροσωπεία και ό,τι γίνει.

----------


## johnkk01

εμενα μου κανει εντυπωση οτι σταματησε πριν 20 μερες-ενα μηνα..αλλιως θα το ειχα αποδεχτει και θα πηγαινα να παρω μια αλλη android πχ 
γιατι εδω που τα λεμε τι σμαρτ τωρα μονο το youtube αξιζε τιποτα αλλο δεν ειχε..
καλα σ αυτα τα κοθονια δεν την παω με τιποτα..αυτοι ειναι ικανοι να μην την πειραξουν και να μου παρουν και τα 15..
ειναι η πρωτη και η τελευταια φορα που αγοραζω κατι απο αυτους τους φτηνιαρηδες και θα τους γινει και η καταλληλη διαφημηση εννοειται

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Γιάννη,
αυτό που έγραψα στο post μου δεν το ΄γραψα γιατί απλά το σκέφτηκα αλλά
γιατί το ΄χω κάνει ο ίδιος μ΄ ένα tamplet FU&FU που ΄χε χάσει το προγρ/σμό
του, το πήγα στη Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος 45, περίμενα στ΄ ισόγειο που υπάρχει κι
έκθεση προϊόντων ηλεκτρονικής τεχνολογίας γύρω στα 10΄ και μου τ΄ έφεραν
προγρ/νο.
Δεν πλήρωσα χρήματα κι ο προγρ/σμός κράτησε περίπου 1 χρόνο.
Για τη TV ζητούν 15€, εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν είναι πολλά χρήματα, αν υπάρχει κάποια
εγγύηση, ενός έτους τουλάχιστον.
Εν ανάγκη πες τους ότι αν ο επαναπρ/σμός κρατήσει γι΄ ελάχιστο χρόνο ή δεν
πετύχουν να βλέπεις YOUTUBE όπως έβλεπες πριν 20 ημέρες ή ένα μήνα που αναφέρεις
τότε θα τους καταγγείλεις στ΄ Ινστιτούτο Καταναλωτή κι θ΄ απαιτήσεις την επιστροφή
των χρημάτων σου συν τα μεταφορικά.
Νομίζω ότι μ΄ αυτό το τρόπο θ΄ ευαισθητοποιηθούν περισσότερο, γιατί ποιόν Αντιπρ/πο
οποιασδήποτε μάρκας ηλεκτρονικής συσκευής τον συμφέρει η δυσφήμιση;
Νομίζω ότι κανείς δεν το ρισκάρει και φυσικά δεν θα το κάνει ούτε ο "Αμοιρίδης - Σαββίδης".
Επιπρόσθετα με τ΄ ίδιο τηλ/νο που αναφέρω στο post 18 μπορείς ν΄ επικοιν/σεις με τα
Κεντρικά (κτήριο "MORRIS", πάροδος 17ης Νοεμβρίου 87, ζώνη ΕΜΟ, Πυλαία Θεσσαλονίκης).  
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## johnkk01

> Γιάννη,
> αυτό που έγραψα στο post μου δεν το ΄γραψα γιατί απλά το σκέφτηκα αλλά
> γιατί το ΄χω κάνει ο ίδιος μ΄ ένα tamplet FU&FU που ΄χε χάσει το προγρ/σμό
> του, το πήγα στη Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος 45, περίμενα στ΄ ισόγειο που υπάρχει κι
> έκθεση προϊόντων ηλεκτρονικής τεχνολογίας γύρω στα 10΄ και μου τ΄ έφεραν
> προγρ/νο.
> Δεν πλήρωσα χρήματα κι ο προγρ/σμός κράτησε περίπου 1 χρόνο.
> Για τη TV ζητούν 15€, εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν είναι πολλά χρήματα, αν υπάρχει κάποια
> εγγύηση, ενός έτους τουλάχιστον.
> ...



Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσες μ@@@@@@ς εχω ακουσει κατ αρχας καθε φορα μιλαω μαζι τους μου λενε και διαφορετικα πραγματα..
μεχρι να παω σε κανενα δικο μου τεχνικο μου προτειναν σημερα το πρωι!!! μιλαμε για απαραδεκτους

----------


## LedZep

Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα το αντιμετωπίζουν πολλές τηλεοράσεις turbox (τουρκίας), hitachi (τουρκίας) κ.α με ανοικτό λογισμικό opera os kai smartvue τσαμπέ που δεν σου δίνουν καμμία εγγύηση υποστήριξης και το χρησιμοποιούν όλες οι τούρκικες φθηνές κατασκευές που έχουν αγοράσει τα brand name  hitachi, sharp, nordmende?? αλλά και εργολαβία όπως FU , turbox k.a .Η δικιά μου hitachi (ιταλικό κουτί κατασκευασμένη τουρκία), σταμάτησε να παίζει ΥΤ και κολλούσε στο logo και μετά από ένα μήνα έπαιξε όπως και η turbox ενός φίλου.Μετά ξανασταμάτησε. Δυστυχώς δεν έχουν υποστήριξη σε καινούργια firmware όπως άλλες επώνυμες LG και samsung. H samsung που έχω του 2014 μετο που άλλαξε κώδικα το YT, έβγαλε καινούργιο firmware κια συνεχίζει απροβλημάτιστα.Δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται τίποτα εκτός αν βάλεις TVBOX.Oi FU και αυτές μάλλον τουρκία γίνονται για φθήνια και και κολλάνε το λογότυπο , όπως και οι turbox του πλαισίου και ούτε μπορούν να ασχοληθούν ή να ξέρουν εδώ πως να ξαναγράψουν το firmware.

----------

aktis (02-04-20), manolo (01-04-20)

----------


## manolo

Είναι αυτό που σου έλεγα κι εγώ φίλε όπως κι ο Γιώργος. Φοβάμαι ότι δεν υπάρχει επίλυση του προβλήματος. Άρα πας ή σε αγορά android TV box ή αγορά νέας TV κάπως επώνυμης μάρκας κατά προτίμηση.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

οτι πληρώνεις παίρνεις.

----------


## graphist83

Παρολα αυτα δεν ειδα πουθενα να δοκιμασες να κανεις ενα factory reset στην συσκευη. Σε JVC που παταει και αυτη σε σασι VESTEL και εχουν ακριβως το ιδιο λογισμικο με F&U σε πελατη μου ειχα παρομοια θεματα και με ενα factory reset λυθηκε.

Τελος μονο το youtube δεν λειτουργει η και αλλες εγαρμογες?

----------


## johnkk01

> Παρολα αυτα δεν ειδα πουθενα να δοκιμασες να κανεις ενα factory reset στην συσκευη. Σε JVC που παταει και αυτη σε σασι VESTEL και εχουν ακριβως το ιδιο λογισμικο με F&U σε πελατη μου ειχα παρομοια θεματα και με ενα factory reset λυθηκε.
> 
> Τελος μονο το youtube δεν λειτουργει η και αλλες εγαρμογες?



μονο το youtube..factory reset εκανα 3 φορες
αυτο που πας στο μενου και πατας 4725 και σου βγαζει το αλλο μενου δεν εννοεις?
και μετα πατας reset

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

μόνο το youtube

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

δύσκολο να βρείς λύση

----------


## johnkk01

> Αυτή για να διορθωθεί πρέπει να βρείς παρόμοια σε άλλη μάρκα να ταυτοποιήσεις main και  panel και να την κάνεις άλλη μάρκα, οι ακριβές οι σειρές φοράνε συγκεκριμένες main


Πώς μπορώ να βρω αυτά τα στοιχεία?
Τα cookies πώς τα διαγράφουμε? με το ,reset διαγράφονται κι αυτά?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

factory reset χωρίς ιντερνετ,πρώτη εγκατάσταση κ.τ.λ η διαδικασία εξ αρχής

----------


## johnkk01

> factory reset χωρίς ιντερνετ,πρώτη εγκατάσταση κ.τ.λ η διαδικασία εξ αρχής


Οκ το έχω κάνει αυτό 
Τα στοιχεία της μητρικής και του πάνελ που τα βρίσκω? Πρέπει να της ξεβιδωσω την πλάτη?
ή τα γράφει πουθενά στο σέρβις μενού?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

πως θα κάνεις ταυτοποίηση

----------


## johnkk01

Είναι αυτά που λέει:
Mboot version
PM ver κλπ?
Εννοείς πως θα ξέρω ποια έχει η άλλη?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

θέλει ψαξιμο

----------


## johnkk01

> βαζοντας τον σειριακό αριθμό της main βλεπεις ποια μοντέλα την χρησιμοποιούν και έπειτα συγκρίνεις τον τύπο πάνελ να δεις πιο είναι το δικό σου και αν δεν το έχει δίνεις τα στοιχεία  σου στην φόρμα και σου στέλνουν αυτοί την επίλυση,πρέπει να έχεις κωδικούς να μπείς.


Που μπαινω? Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω κωδικούς?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

δεν υπάρχει λυση, προς το παρόν

----------


## johnkk01

> Συνδρομή 1 χρόνο περίπου 400€  έχεις πρόσβαση και στα ανταλλακτικά,το ποσό αυτό είναι και λόγος που δεν κυκλοφορούν οι αναβαθμίσεις free


Τους αριθμούς αυτούς της μητρικής και του πάνελ τους γράφει στο σέρβις μενού?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

στην μητρική και στο πάνελ

----------


## johnkk01

> οχι πάνω στην μητρική και στο πάνελ


Και κάτι τελευταίο ποιο είναι αυτό το σάιτ που πρέπει να γραφτεις?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Στο σαιτ του κατασκευαστή

----------


## johnkk01

> Στο σαιτ του κατασκευαστή vestel με αίτημα του εισαγωγέα


Σ' ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ για για τη βοήθεια και το χρόνο σου..καθώς και όλους όσους μπήκαν στο κόπο να απαντήσουν

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

δυστυχως δεν υπάρχει λύση

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιάννη,
μετά απ΄όλη αυτή τη μακροσκελή επικ/νία που είχες στο συγκεκριμένο thread,
κιιδιαίτερα μετά την απόδοση των ευχαριστιών σου σ΄ όλους αλλά κυρίως στον
επαίοντασυνάδελφο Νίκο από Λάρισα τον οποίο ανεπιφύλακτα σου συνέστησα
από το 2οpost μου για τη συγκεκριμένη TV θα ΄θελα κι ως επιστέγασμα των 
προσπαθειώνόλων ν΄ αναφέρω τ΄ εξής :
- επειδήη TV είναι αγορασμένη τ΄ έτος 2018 όπως αναγράφεις, προσπάθησε να
βρεις τηναπόδειξη αγοράς κι εκτέλεσε τις ακόλουθες ενέργειες :
(i) στείλε e-mail στο κατ/μα (εφόσον διαθέτει ηλεκτρονική επικ/νία) μ΄επισυναπτόμενη
    τη photo της απόδειξης όπου θ΄ αναγράφεις εν συντομία τ΄ ιστορικό(δηλ. ότι 
    ενώ παρακολουθούσες τοYOUTUBE πριν μερικές ημέρες αυτό διεκόπη καιπαρ΄ όλες
    τις ενέργειες που ΄κανες - επανηλειμένα  factory reset - αυτόδεν επανέρχεται ενώ
    η τηλεόραση αγοράστηκε ως Smart TV - που σημαίνει ότι δέχεται όλεςτις αναβ/σεις
    μέσω Internet πράγμα που αναγράφεται και στ΄ εγχειρίδιο χρήσηςτης),
(ii) τ΄e-mail αυτό προώθησέ το στ΄ Ινστιτούτο Καταναλωτή του Υπ. Εμπορίου.
- Όσοναφορά τ΄ άνοιγμα της συσκευής για να διαβάσεις το σειριακό αριθμό της 
Main Board και τομοντέλο του panel θα πρότεινα να μην τ΄ επιχειρήσεις καθόσον 
απαιτούνται ειδικές γνώσεις /εμπειρία και χρήση καταλλήλων εργαλείων για να μη 
τραυματιστούν τα flex καλώδια πουακουμπούν σε πολλά σημεία στη περίμετρο του 
γείσου του οπισθίου καλύμματος.
Φιλικά.
       Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## johnkk01

> δυστυχως δεν υπάρχει λύση


ταυτοποίηση μεσω αυτου του site γινεται? δηλαδη να βρεις αυτη η μητρικη και το πανελ σε ποιο μοντελο πανε?

----------


## johnkk01

> Φίλε Γιάννη,
> μετά απ΄όλη αυτή τη μακροσκελή επικ/νία που είχες στο συγκεκριμένο thread,
> κιιδιαίτερα μετά την απόδοση των ευχαριστιών σου σ΄ όλους αλλά κυρίως στον
> επαίοντασυνάδελφο Νίκο από Λάρισα τον οποίο ανεπιφύλακτα σου συνέστησα
> από το 2οpost μου για τη συγκεκριμένη TV θα ΄θελα κι ως επιστέγασμα των 
> προσπαθειώνόλων ν΄ αναφέρω τ΄ εξής :
> - επειδήη TV είναι αγορασμένη τ΄ έτος 2018 όπως αναγράφεις, προσπάθησε να
> βρεις τηναπόδειξη αγοράς κι εκτέλεσε τις ακόλουθες ενέργειες :
> (i) στείλε e-mail στο κατ/μα (εφόσον διαθέτει ηλεκτρονική επικ/νία) μ΄επισυναπτόμενη
> ...


αυτο θα κανω..σ ευχαριστω
το καταστημα ειναι ο κωτσοβολος 
δεν θυμαμαι αν εχει ληξει η εγγυηση βεβαια (μπορω να βρω την αποδειξη) κι αν ειχε δυο ή τρια ετη..
αλλα και να εχει ληξει δεν νομιζω να εχει σημασια γιατι δεν ειναι βλαβη ακριβως ειναι ελλειψη υποστηριξης..

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Δηλαδή έχει δυνατότητα ν΄ ανοίξεις τη συσκευή να διαβάσεις το 
μοντέλο και το S/N της Main Board και του panel;
Μήπως θα ΄ταν καλλίτερα ν΄ ανεβάσεις μία καθαρή photo του
οπισθίου καλύμματος μήπως και καταφέρουμε και παρατηρήσουμε
κάτι που απ΄ εσένα δεν δίνεται η κατάλληλη σημασία;
Την απόδειξη αγοράς δεν μπορείς να τη βρεις ή να την ανακτήσεις
από το κατ/μα αγοράς μέσω e-mail;
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## graphist83

Αν δεν βρεις λυση βαλε ενα τετοιο. 
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/16594393/Xi...iaomi+Mi+Box+S

Άπειρες δυνατότητες, συνεχείς αναβαθμίσεις και υποστήριξη. Λειτουργικό μέρα με την νύχτα απο αυτό που έχεις εσύ. Και μπαίνει σε οτι τηλεόραση θες.

----------


## johnkk01

> Δηλαδή έχει δυνατότητα ν΄ ανοίξεις τη συσκευή να διαβάσεις το 
> μοντέλο και το S/N της Main Board και του panel;
> Μήπως θα ΄ταν καλλίτερα ν΄ ανεβάσεις μία καθαρή photo του
> οπισθίου καλύμματος μήπως και καταφέρουμε και παρατηρήσουμε
> κάτι που απ΄ εσένα δεν δίνεται η κατάλληλη σημασία;
> Την απόδειξη αγοράς δεν μπορείς να τη βρεις ή να την ανακτήσεις
> από το κατ/μα αγοράς μέσω e-mail;
> Φιλικά.
>         Δημήτρης Καρούσης


την αποδειξη μπορω να τη βρω γιατι την ειχα κοψει τιμολογιο και ειναι στο λογιστη ή στο γραφειο της συζυγου μου απλως πρεπει να παω και να ψαξω αλλα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην βρεθει..
απλως μπορει να εχουν περασει 2 χρονια ή να συμπληρωνονται αυτες τις μερες..
IMG_20200401_194901.jpgIMG_20200401_194853.jpg

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Κοίτα Γιάννη,
η περίπτωσή σου είναι αρκετά πολύπλοκη και δύσκολα απαντήσιμη κι 
από τους πλέον ειδήμονες κι αυτό γιατί τα μοντέλα με σασί VESTEL 
που κυκλοφορούν και παίρνουν διάφορα ονόματα είτε εδώ είτε στη 
Τουρκία είναι πολλά και μάλιστα μοντέλα του ίδιου τύπου έχουν διαφορετικό
προγρ/σμό.
Το μόνο που διακρίνω εγώ από τη photo που ανέβασες είναι ότι το S/N της
τηλεόρασής σου είναι : *- S/N 7625789 600938*.
Αν θέλει και μπορεί ο συνάδελφος Νίκος από Λάρισα να βάλει στο site που 
συνεργάζεται το συγκεκριμένο S/N και μπορέσει και ταυτοποιήσει Main Board
και panel ας το κάνει.
Αν όμως δεν γίνεται λόγω του ότι τα στοιχεία λαμβάνονται από τ΄ αυτοκόλλητο
του οπισθίου καλύμματος κι όχι μετά απ΄ άνοιγμα της συσκευής για να διαπιστώσεις
"ιδίοις όμμασι" το τύπο & το σειριακό αριθμό της Main Board και του panel.
Συμπληρωματικά σε παραπέμπω στο thread 2574 της 24/07/2019 όπου βέβαια το
πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξεκινά η TV που οφείλεται σ΄ επαναπρογρ/σμό EEPROM
και τ΄οποίο επιλύθηκε με αντικατ/ση της αντίστοιχης Main Board (17MB97).
Από την ιστοσελίδα : https://www.qservice.gr/shopdisplayp...?page=2&id=353
αγοράζεται η Main Board : 17MB97 στη τιμή των 34,71€ χωρίς τα μεταφορικά.
Επίσης από την ιστοσελίδα : https://www.elektroda.com/rtvforum/l....php&id=999341 
κατεβαίνει τ΄ αρχείο : 17MB97-25L1606E-BACKEDUP.BIN αφού κάποιος έχει εγγραφεί 
με τ΄ e-mail του στο : *elektroda.com* (https://www.elektroda.com/rtvforum/topic3643251.html).
Αλλά τ΄ ανωτέρω αφορούν επανεκκίνηση μίας συσκευής που κάνει BOOTLOOP δεν γνωρίζω αν
ακόμα και μ΄ αντικατ/ση της Main Board και ταυτοποίησή της με το panel μπορείς να ΄χεις 
πρόσβαση στο YOUTUBE, με ή χωρίς επαναπρογρ/σμό.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## johnkk01

> Αν δεν βρεις λυση βαλε ενα τετοιο. 
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/16594393/Xi...iaomi+Mi+Box+S
> 
> Άπειρες δυνατότητες, συνεχείς αναβαθμίσεις και υποστήριξη. Λειτουργικό μέρα με την νύχτα απο αυτό που έχεις εσύ. Και μπαίνει σε οτι τηλεόραση θες.


βασικα η τηλεοραση ειναι για την κορη μου που μονο youtube βλεπει ασε που δεν θελω να μπλεξω με δυο τηλεκοντρολ κλπ

----------


## johnkk01

> Κοίτα Γιάννη,
> η περίπτωσή σου είναι αρκετά πολύπλοκη και δύσκολα απαντήσιμη κι 
> από τους πλέον ειδήμονες κι αυτό γιατί τα μοντέλα με σασί VESTEL 
> που κυκλοφορούν και παίρνουν διάφορα ονόματα είτε εδώ είτε στη 
> Τουρκία είναι πολλά και μάλιστα μοντέλα του ίδιου τύπου έχουν διαφορετικό
> προγρ/σμό.
> Το μόνο που διακρίνω εγώ από τη photo που ανέβασες είναι ότι το S/N της
> τηλεόρασής σου είναι : *- S/N 7625789 600938*.
> Αν θέλει και μπορεί ο συνάδελφος Νίκος από Λάρισα να βάλει στο site που 
> ...


βασικα με εχετε σκλαβωσει με το ποσο εχετε ασχοληθει..

 η μητρικη μου δεν νομιζω οτι εχει βλαβη οποτε να περασω αυτη την αναβαθμιση να δω αν φτιαξει ή παιζει να την χαλασω τελειως?

δεν ξερω και ο κυριος Νίκος από Λάρισα μηπως μπορει να κανει κατι απο αυτα που γραφετε?

επισης βρηκα εδω απο εσας απο αλλο ποστ firmware για medion που γραφει μαλιστα οτι διορθώνει το πρόβλημα με τη βιβλιοθήκη πολυμέσων

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Η τηλεόραση είναι του 2016 άρα εκτός εγγύησης, τώρα σύμφωνα πάντα με τον σειριακό αριθμό που έδωσες αναβάθμιση για την συγκεκριμένη συσκευή δεν υπάρχει, υπάρχει για άλλη μάρκα 2 διαφορετικές main και 2 διαφορετικά panel.δεν γνωρίζω που μπορείς να βρεις την αναβάθμιση, άρα προτείνω το εξής βρίσκεις το αρχείο που σου είπανε πιο πάνω παίρνεις back up και γράφεις την καινούρια isp flash σε παρόμοιο μοντέλο,το μόνο που μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω εάν δείχνει ανάποδα να διορθωθεί ο κώδικας να δείχνει σωστά

----------


## johnkk01

> Η τηλεόραση είναι του 2016 άρα εκτός εγγύησης, τώρα σύμφωνα πάντα με τον σειριακό αριθμό που έδωσες αναβάθμιση για την συγκεκριμένη συσκευή δεν υπάρχει, υπάρχει για άλλη μάρκα 2 διαφορετικές main και 2 διαφορετικά panel.δεν γνωρίζω τον τρόπο που μπορείς να περάσεις την αναβάθμιση, αναβάθμιση δεν μπορεί να ανέβει για ευνόητους λόγους, άρα προτείνω το εξής βρίσκεις το αρχείο που σου είπανε πιο πάνω παίρνεις back up και γράφεις σε άλλο μοντέλο το μόνο που μπορώ να σου δείξω η να σε βοηθήσω εάν δείχνει ανάποδα να διορθωθεί ο κώδικας να δείχνει σωστά


πως παίρνεις back up?
θα μπορουσες να μου στειλεις με email τις αναβαθμισεις?
να τις περασω με τη σειρα ολες κι οποια δουλεψει..

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιάννη,
ότι αναβαθμίσεις κι αν περάσεις αν δεν είναι για το σασί που φοράει η δική σου TV
μάλλον κακό θα κάνουν παρά καλό.
Είναι πιθανόν να χάσεις την εικόνα τελείως ή να βλέπεις αυτή ανεστραμμένη και
μάλιστα αυτή να μην επανέρχεται με χειρισμό από το Service Menu.
Ο φίλος Νίκος από τη Λάρισα έχω την εντύπωση, όπως ο ίδιος είχε αναφέρει κάποτε
ότι ήταν εγγεγραμμένος στο site της VESTEL κι αφού σου εξηγεί ότι για τη δική σου
συσκευή και για το συγκεκριμένο S/N δεν υπάρχει αναβ/ση υλικολογισμικού (το δείχνει
μάλιστα σε photo που ανέβασε) μην επιμένεις.
Κοίταξε καλλίτερα αν δεν κάνεις τη κίνηση που σου ανέφερα (e-mail στ΄ Ινστιτούτο 
Προστασίας Κατ/τη / στο κατ/μα που αγόρασες τη TV), ή παράλληλα μ΄ αυτή, ν΄ αγοράσεις
ένα καλό TVBOX να βρεις την ησυχία σου.
Να μην σ΄ απασχολούν τα 2 R.C. τα σημερινά παιδιά αυτά τα παίζουν στα δάκτυλα του ενός
τους χεριού.
Εγκυκλοπαιδικά και μόνο κοίταξε και στο post 3 του thread 2387 της 09/07/2018 
(http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/archive/index.php/f-282-p-10.html) αναφέρω ότι :
από την ιστοσελίδα : https://community.medion.com/t5/Video/Firmwareupdate-MEDION-
TV-MB-97-Modellreihe/td-p/31393 κατεβαίνει υλικολογισμικό για TV΄s βMEDIONβ και 
συγκεκριμένα το cdn.medion.com/downloads/software/fwup_mb97.exe τ΄ οποίο κάνει 
αναβ/ση λογισμικού για τις συσκευές :
*MEDION LIFE X18014 MD 31008* 
*MEDION LIFE P15495 MD 21360* 
*MEDION LIFE P15205 MD 21359 
MEDION LIFE P18057 MD 30966 
MEDION LIFE X15017 MD 30965 
MEDION LIFE P17111 MD 31010 
MEDION LIFE P17110 MD 31009 
MEDION LIFE X18016 MD 31012 
MEDION LIFE X17043 MD 31034 
MEDION LIFE P18060 MD 31011 
MEDION LIFE P16095 MD 31052 
MEDION LIFE X18040 MD 31041 
MEDION LIFE X17024 MD 31014 
MEDION LIFE X17026 MD 31074 
MEDION LIFE Ρ15213 MD 31026* 
*MEDION LIFE P18082 MD 31095* 
*MEDION LIFE X18058 MD 31079 
MEDION LIFE Ρ18078 MD 31788* 
*MEDION L*
με τις εξής οδηγίες :

*+++ Οδηγίες εγκατάστασης +++* 
Προχωρήστε ως εξής :
Διαμορφώστε ένα USB memory stick στο σύστημα αρχείων FAT32. 
- Αντιγράψτε τ΄ εξαγόμενο αρχείο "*upgrade_mb97.bin*" χωρίς υποφάκελο στο stick USB. 
- Ενεργοποιήστε τη συσκευή. 
- Συνδέστε το USB stick στη συσκευή. 
- Πατήστε το κουμπί MENU στο τηλεχειριστήριο. 
- Εισαγάγετε τον κωδικό 1 5 0 5 στο τηλεχειριστήριο. 
- Επιβεβαιώστε την ερώτηση ασφαλείας με *ΝΑΙ*. 
Μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η φόρτωση του αρχείου, η συσκευή επανεκκινείται αυτόματα. 
Η πραγματική ενημέρωση πραγματοποιείται τώρα. 
Μόλις η εικόνα είναι ξανά ορατή, τραβήξτε το USB stick από τη θύρα USB. 
Η ενημέρωση ολοκληρώθηκε και τ΄ υλικολογισμικό ενημερώθηκε.
*Σημαντικό:*
Διαγράψτε το αρχείο από το USB stick πριν 
χρησιμοποιήσετε ξανά το USB stick .

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!
Τ΄ ανωτέρω υλικολογισμικό μπορεί να βλάψει ανεπανόρθωτα τη τηλεόρασή σου.
Μπορεί η εικόνα που θα βλέπεις να ΄ναι ανεστραμμένη και να μην επανερχεται
με χειρισμό από το Service Menu.

Το backup των ήδη εγκατ/νων αρχείων και προγραμμάτων της συσκευής σου 
πρέπει να γίνεται αφού συνδέσεις τη TV στο DESKTOP ή LAPTOP μπεις στο 
Service Menu κάνεις βαντιγραφήβ κι βεπικόλλησηβ όλων των φακέλων των 
σχετικών με το Software της τηλεόρασής σου στ΄ βέγγραφά σουβ, στον δικό σου Η.Υ.

Καλό μήνα να ΄χουμε ΟΛΟΙ με πλήρη ΥΓΕΙΑ εύχομαι.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## johnkk01

> Φίλε Γιάννη,
> ότι αναβαθμίσεις κι αν περάσεις αν δεν είναι για το σασί που φοράει η δική σου TV
> μάλλον κακό θα κάνουν παρά καλό.
> Είναι πιθανόν να χάσεις την εικόνα τελείως ή να βλέπεις αυτή ανεστραμμένη και
> μάλιστα αυτή να μην επανέρχεται με χειρισμό από το Service Menu.
> Ο φίλος Νίκος από τη Λάρισα έχω την εντύπωση, όπως ο ίδιος είχε αναφέρει κάποτε
> ότι ήταν εγγεγραμμένος στο site της VESTEL κι αφού σου εξηγεί ότι για τη δική σου
> συσκευή και για το συγκεκριμένο S/N δεν υπάρχει αναβ/ση υλικολογισμικού (το δείχνει
> μάλιστα σε photo που ανέβασε) μην επιμένεις.
> ...


καλημερα εστειλα το παραπονο στο κωτσοβολο με τη φορμα επικοινωνιας και περιμενω..
παραλληλα εκανα το update το οποιο στην αρχη ανοιγε το youtube ως ιστοσελιδα και μετα κολλαγε παλι..υστερα απο λιγη ωρα εμφανιστηκε το yοutube ως εφαρμογη αλλα κολλησε παλι..
επισης στην αρχη εμφανιστηκε και το εικονιδιο του netflix το οποιο ομως δεν ανοιγε και μετα απο λιγο εξαφανιστηκε!!!
η εκδοση λογισμικου ειναι νεωτερη απο αυτη που ειχα καθως και διαφορετικο μενου και αλλο χρωμα μενου κλπ (μπλε)
επισης εγινε hard reset χωρις αποτελεσμα

----------


## graphist83

> βασικα η τηλεοραση ειναι για την κορη μου που μονο youtube βλεπει ασε που δεν θελω να μπλεξω με δυο τηλεκοντρολ κλπ


Τον χειρισμο του youtube ετσι και αλλιως τον κανεις με airplay απο οποιοδήποτε κινητο - tablet ειτε apple ειτε android. Ειτε ετρεχες το app της tv ειτε του tv box. Οποιοσδήποτε αλλος τροπος ειναι κουραστικος και δυσχρηστος.
Τωρα ενα remote control για on off μπροστα στην μανουρα που τραβας δεν νομιζω ειναι τοσο τραγικο, ασε που με τους πειραματισμους μπορει να μπρικαρει το λογισμικο της tv και να βγει off τελειως.

Εκτος αν το καλυψει ο Κωτσοβολος. Αν ειναι εντος εγγυησης το οφειλει.

----------


## johnkk01

Καλησπερα σε ολους μετα απο αρκετο ψαξιμο η λυση βρεθηκε..Η κύρια αιτία του σφάλματος μετά τις ενημερώσεις στο Youtube είναι ότι , κατεβάζει περισσότερα δεδομένα με αποτελεσμα η οθονη να παραμένει στο σφάλμα φόρτωσης. Στα προϊόντα με πλαίσιο MB97 και MB98, το V.45.23.64 λογισμικο είναι η λυση στο προβλημα. Εγω το εγκατεστησα και ολα καλα..

----------

manolo (09-04-20), mikemtb73 (09-04-20)

----------


## manolo

Μπράβο σου. Ο επιμένων νικά.! :Thumbup1:  Πάντως αυτό που σου είχα γράψει ισχύει. Σε παλιότερα μοντέλα (προ του 2013) δεν παίζει με τίποτα, με κανένα firmware, απλά εσύ ήσουν τυχερός γιατί η TV σου είναι μεταγενέστερη οπότε προφανώς υποστηρίζει τα νέα format. Το firmware αυτό επειδή μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμο, που το βρήκες;

----------


## johnkk01

> Μπράβο σου. Ο επιμένων νικά.! Πάντως αυτό που σου είχα γράψει ισχύει. Σε παλιότερα μοντέλα (προ του 2013) δεν παίζει με τίποτα, με κανένα firmware, απλά εσύ ήσουν τυχερός γιατί η TV σου είναι μεταγενέστερη οπότε προφανώς υποστηρίζει τα νέα format. Το firmware αυτό επειδή μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμο, που το βρήκες;


καλημερα, χρονια πολλα σε ολους, χριστος ανεστη!!!
οι υπολοιπες τηλεορασεις που εχω αν και παλιοτερες δεν ειχαν κανενα τετοιο θεμα, η sony πχ που την αγορασα το 2013 καποια στιγμη το 2015 σταματησε να παιζει youtube και 1-2 μηνες  μετα εφτιαξε απο μονη της (προφανως με καποιο update που εκανε) ισως και η f&u να μην αντιμετωπιζε καποιο προβλημα αν ειχε καποια σοβαρη εταιρια για αντιπροσωπια και οχι αυτο το τσιρκο..Η αιτια ολων των προβληματων ειναι οτι αγορασαν μονο τα σασι χωρις την υποστηριξη του λογισμικου των τηλεορασεων και ειναι τοσο αθλιοι που δεν ντρεπονται να σου πουν οτι 3 ετων τηλεοραση απλως δεν θα ξαναπαιξει..
Ενω ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να παρεχουν υποστηρηξη για 10 χρονια, δεν παρεχουν ουτε για μια μερα!!! Αν δηλαδη καποιος αγορασει τηλεοραση σημερα, αυριο ισως να μην παιζει το youtube της!!
Μια καταγγελια θα τους την κανω μηπως και γλιτωσω αλλους και μηπως βοηθησω να απαλλαγουμε καποια μερα μια για παντα απο τετοιου τυπου εταιριες που σου πουλαν κατι που δεν εχουν ιδεα αν παθει κατι τι θα κανουν, και σου λενε αρλουμπες απο το τηλεφωνο..

Το firmware το βρηκα σε ενα τουρκικο φορουμ και το παραθετω μηπως και βοηθησω κανεναν που ειχε την ατυχια να αγορασει απο αυτους τους μπακαλιδες...

https://tavsiyeforumu.com/konu/17mb9...atasi-hk.3903/

υπαρχει σε δυο εκδοσεις..σε μαυρο-χρυσο μενου και σε titanium..τα εχω και τα δυο οποιος δεν μπορει να τα βρει να μου πει να του τα στειλω

----------

aktis (21-04-20), fotisp2 (24-09-21), manolo (20-04-20), mikemtb73 (20-04-20)

----------


## NEKROMANTHS

> καλημερα, χρονια πολλα σε ολους, χριστος ανεστη!!!
> οι υπολοιπες τηλεορασεις που εχω αν και παλιοτερες δεν ειχαν κανενα τετοιο θεμα, η sony πχ που την αγορασα το 2013 καποια στιγμη το 2015 σταματησε να παιζει youtube και 1-2 μηνες  μετα εφτιαξε απο μονη της (προφανως με καποιο update που εκανε) ισως και η f&u να μην αντιμετωπιζε καποιο προβλημα αν ειχε καποια σοβαρη εταιρια για αντιπροσωπια και οχι αυτο το τσιρκο..Η αιτια ολων των προβληματων ειναι οτι αγορασαν μονο τα σασι χωρις την υποστηριξη του λογισμικου των τηλεορασεων και ειναι τοσο αθλιοι που δεν ντρεπονται να σου πουν οτι 3 ετων τηλεοραση απλως δεν θα ξαναπαιξει..
> Ενω ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να παρεχουν υποστηρηξη για 10 χρονια, δεν παρεχουν ουτε για μια μερα!!! Αν δηλαδη καποιος αγορασει τηλεοραση σημερα, αυριο ισως να μην παιζει το youtube της!!
> Μια καταγγελια θα τους την κανω μηπως και γλιτωσω αλλους και μηπως βοηθησω να απαλλαγουμε καποια μερα μια για παντα απο τετοιου τυπου εταιριες που σου πουλαν κατι που δεν εχουν ιδεα αν παθει κατι τι θα κανουν, και σου λενε αρλουμπες απο το τηλεφωνο..
> 
> Το firmware το βρηκα σε ενα τουρκικο φορουμ και το παραθετω μηπως και βοηθησω κανεναν που ειχε την ατυχια να αγορασει απο αυτους τους μπακαλιδες...
> 
> https://tavsiyeforumu.com/konu/17mb9...atasi-hk.3903/
> 
> υπαρχει σε δυο εκδοσεις..σε μαυρο-χρυσο μενου και σε titanium..τα εχω και τα δυο οποιος δεν μπορει να τα βρει να μου πει να του τα στειλω


Χρόνια πολλά παρακαλώ πολύ μπορώ να το έχω?

----------


## johnkk01

> Χρόνια πολλά παρακαλώ πολύ μπορώ να το έχω?


στειλε μου το email σου σε πμ

----------


## NEKROMANTHS

> στειλε μου το email σου σε πμ


 ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## aloialone

Καλησπέρα. Μπορω να εχω και εγω το λογισμικο. Σου εχω στειλει μηνυμα.

----------


## gbitsakakis33

Καλησπέρα μπορώ να το εχω και γω. Έχω στείλει pm το mail μου.

----------


## alexandrossv

Καλησπερα ειμαι κατοχος της tv F&U FLS55700N smarttv και εχω παρομοιο προβλημα συνδεσης στο youtube.Λογικα θεμα λογισμικου θα ειναι αν και απο τη στιγμη που αγοραστηκε δεν μπορουσα να την αναβαθμισω σε νεωτερο λογισμικο(V.O.45.23.22 ειναι το τρεχον απο το 2016).Αν μπορει ας με βοηθησει καποιος

----------


## johnkk01

> Καλησπερα ειμαι κατοχος της tv F&U FLS55700N smarttv και εχω παρομοιο προβλημα συνδεσης στο youtube.Λογικα θεμα λογισμικου θα ειναι αν και απο τη στιγμη που αγοραστηκε δεν μπορουσα να την αναβαθμισω σε νεωτερο λογισμικο(V.O.45.23.22 ειναι το τρεχον απο το 2016).Αν μπορει ας με βοηθησει καποιος


καλησπερα..στειλε μου το μειλ σου σε πμ..

----------


## johnkk01

και γενικα οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μου στελνει το μειλ του σε πμ και θα του στελνω το αρχειο..

----------


## Christofer76

Παρακαλώ αν μπορείτε θα ήθελα την αναβάθμιση για f&u που δεν παίζει το YouTube ευχαριστώ πολύ
silaflowers@yahoo.com

----------


## alexandros_porfiris

Αν ειναι εύκολο θα ηθελα να το στειλει καποιος και σε εμενα alexandrosporfiris@hotmail.gr

----------


## alexandros_porfiris

Βρήκα τελικά το λογισμικό και έκανα την αναβάθμιση. Με το YouTube όλα καλά αλλά το Netflix ακόμα δεν ανοίγει. Καμία ιδέα ;

----------


## johnkk01

> Βρήκα τελικά το λογισμικό και έκανα την αναβάθμιση. Με το YouTube όλα καλά αλλά το Netflix ακόμα δεν ανοίγει. Καμία ιδέα ;


καλησπερα..σήμερα βρήκα λύση και για netflix, ertflix περνουμε ενα φλασακι αδειο, ανοίγουμε ένα φάκελο με το όνομα Profile και βαζουμε μέσα ενα αρχείο bin που έφτιαξα μετα απο πολυ ψάξιμο και μπορω να στείλω σε οποιον το χρειάζεται
μετα το συνδέουμε ανοίγουμε την τηλεόραση κανονικά στα κανάλια..πατάμε μενού και 4725
πηγαίνουμε στο τελευταίο πεδίο που γράφει usb operations και το πατάμε κάνουμε επανεκκίνηση στην τηλεόραση και έχουμε netflix..
για ertflix μπαίνεις στο κανονικο μενού και το ενεργοποιείς πλέον από εκεί με νεα επιλογή που δεν την έβγαζε πριν..

τελικά όταν αγοράζεις κατι που εχει αντιπροσωπεία με τρομερο support και τεχνικους σαν αυτους γίνεσαι και τεχνικος και προγραμματιστής και τα πάντα!!!

----------

Diogenis29 (07-12-21)

----------


## Thanasitaxi

Εχω μια f&u FLS32700N και όταν παίζει netflix δεν εχω ολόκληρη την εικόνα πήρα το service και μου είπε ότι δεν γίνεται τίποτα ούτε επαναπρογραματισμός Ενώ στην αρχή δεν υπήρχε θέμα διαβάζοντας το θέμα σας σκέφτηκα μήπως θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι αντίστοιχο με σας

----------


## johnkk01

Δώσε ένα mail να σου στείλω μια αναβάθμιση YouTube, Netflix..όσο για το σερβις (ο θεός να το κάνει) μην τους παίρνεις τηλέφωνο κρίμα να τα ενοχλείς τα παιδιά

----------


## NEKROMANTHS

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους...
Εάν υπάρχει καινούργιο λογισμικό?

----------


## NEKROMANTHS

> καλησπερα..σήμερα βρήκα λύση και για netflix, ertflix περνουμε ενα φλασακι αδειο, ανοίγουμε ένα φάκελο με το όνομα Profile και βαζουμε μέσα ενα αρχείο bin που έφτιαξα μετα απο πολυ ψάξιμο και μπορω να στείλω σε οποιον το χρειάζεται
> μετα το συνδέουμε ανοίγουμε την τηλεόραση κανονικά στα κανάλια..πατάμε μενού και 4725
> πηγαίνουμε στο τελευταίο πεδίο που γράφει usb operations και το πατάμε κάνουμε επανεκκίνηση στην τηλεόραση και έχουμε netflix..
> για ertflix μπαίνεις στο κανονικο μενού και το ενεργοποιείς πλέον από εκεί με νεα επιλογή που δεν την έβγαζε πριν..
> 
> τελικά όταν αγοράζεις κατι που εχει αντιπροσωπεία με τρομερο support και τεχνικους σαν αυτους γίνεσαι και τεχνικος και προγραμματιστής και τα πάντα!!!


Johnkk01 καλημέρα μπορείς να μου το στείλεις κι εμένα?

----------


## johnkk01

> Johnkk01 καλημέρα μπορείς να μου το στείλεις κι εμένα?



βεβαιως..θυμησε μου το mail σου μονο..

----------


## NEKROMANTHS

> βεβαιως..θυμησε μου το mail σου μονο..


 nekromanths@yahoo.gr

----------


## dtouch3d

Αν είναι εύκολο θα ήθελα και εγώ το update. dtouch3d@gmail.com

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dtouch3d

Τελικά η τηλεόραση που είχα, μια F&U FLS32220H δεν ήταν συμβατή με το firmware του αγαπητού johnkk01 (έβγαζε ότι η αναβάθμιση απέτχυε) καθώς ήταν για το μοντέλο mb97 όπως μαρτυρά το όνομά του αρχείου ενώ το δικό μου είναι mb211. Αυτό φαίνεται πατώντας το menu και μετά το 4725, στην επάνω γραμμή, στην προ προ τελευταία παρένθεση. Τελικά βρήκα στο εν λόγω τουρκικό forum το αρχείο για την mb211, το πέρασα σε ένα usb stick, πάτησα menu 1505, η αναβάθμιση (ή μάλλον υποβάθμιση αφού έχει πιο παλια version) έγινε και το youtube παίζει κανονικά.

----------

aktis (24-09-21), mikemtb73 (03-08-21)

----------


## NEKROMANTHS

Καλησπέρα να ρωτήσω εάν κάποιος βρήκε το ερτflix??

----------


## Diogenis29

Καλησπερα το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω με TURBO-X, πριν 3μηνες σταματησε το youtube να πέζει  (η τηλεόραση ειναι αγορασμενη απο πλαισιο τον οκτώβριο του 2017) οταν την πηγα στο πλαισιο για αναβαθμιση μου ειπαν οτι ειναι παρα πολυ παλια και δεν εχει αναβαθμιση :Confused1:  (τηλεόραση 4 ετων παλια ???????) και η λυση που μου έδωσαν ειναι να αγορασω android box  :Lol: .  Την LG που εχω απο το 2016 μεχρι και σημερα αναβαθμίζεται κανονικότατα. ΜΑΚΡΙΑ απο TURBO-X.

----------


## nick_vrettos

Nick_vrettos@hotmail.com  παρακαλώ το λογισμικό σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## arel

> Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσες μ@@@@@@ς εχω ακουσει κατ αρχας καθε φορα μιλαω μαζι τους μου λενε και διαφορετικα πραγματα..
> μεχρι να παω σε κανενα δικο μου τεχνικο μου προτειναν σημερα το πρωι!!! μιλαμε για απαραδεκτους


γεια σας. 

*
"περί εγγύησης"* τηλεοράσεων και για οτιδήποτε άλλο απο την  ΑΜΟΙΡΙΔΗΣ - ΣΑΒΒΙΔΗΣ εμπειρία, άποψη, δεν προέκυψε τίποτε σε κανέναν ; 

   	έχω ακούσει ότι δεν θέλουν συζητάνε *"για εγγύηση"*. 


ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nyannaco

Πριν εφτά χρόνια, τηλεόραση F&U νέκρωσε μετά από λίγους μήνες, και με πού λίγη χρήση (εξοχικό). Παραδόθηκε στο κατάστημα (Media Markt) και επεστράφη επισκευασμένη (από την αντιπροσωπεία, θεωρώ) μετά μία εβδομάδα, κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΓ_ΣΑΚ

Παρακαλώ αν μπορείτε θα ήθελα την αναβάθμιση για turbo-x που δεν παίζει το YouTube συν αν γίνεται να μπει και το ertflix. 
Έχω το μοντέλο mb97.
 Ευχαριστώ πολύ
panagsak@yahoo.gr

----------

